# Corsair H75



## bolla151 (5. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, ich hab heute mein pc in ein neues Gehäuse gebaut (be quiet! Silent Base 800) jetzt hab ich das Problem , das die H75 bei 48 C° die Lüfter hoch dreht/bzw rattern
bei 1040 rpm jetzt weis ich nicht was ich machen soll, soll ich mal 2 andere Lüfter benutzen ?.


----------



## Tree191 (8. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe eine h100i. Es könnte gut möglich sein das der Lüfter defekt ist also das lager weil eigentlich sollte bei 1040 kaum ein lüfter Laut werden bz rattern. Teste mal einen andere Lüfter aus wenn der auch voll aufdreht dann lege mal mit Corsair Link eine lüfterkurve ein,aber teste das erstmal mit dem anderen Lüfter


----------



## eRaTitan (9. Januar 2015)

_Könnte sein, dass das Kugellager kaputt ist, teste mal andere Lüfter._


----------

